# Toonumbar Dam Camp / Fish March 2008



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Steve I had an inclination to try Toonumbar in the future but heard it had a rough camp ground and many feral types so would like more feedback from anyone before making a commitment


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2007)

I went there earlier this year, yes a few ferals in the camping area and a very narrow track to get into the camping area. This was after the 20 km of corrugated dirt road. This is the dam west of Kyogle isn't it?

Looked very cold there too and the dam looks very deep. Might be another end to it we can camp elsewhere.
If you want to go I'll be there as I like to camp with you guys, well especially if Gra brings the midgets again :shock: :lol:

What dates you looking at?

Cheers


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

if your looking to go that far would it not be worth the drive and camp to somewhere like lenthals? or Monduran where the chances of a large barra are great :shock:   :lol: :lol: . plus still be able to target the bass etc.

Lee


----------



## stonecold (Nov 5, 2006)

G'day Steven,

Check out the latest NSW fishing monthly article by RoderickWalmsley. That gives you a pretty good rundown.

Cheers


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

I agree with Lee. This is about the time that I was going to grab a group of mates and head to Lenthalls in search of barra, so I probably won't make it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2007)

pcsolutionman said:


> if your looking to go that far would it not be worth the drive and camp to somewhere like lenthals? or Monduran where the chances of a large barra are great :shock:   :lol: :lol: . plus still be able to target the bass etc.
> 
> Lee


Lee and Wayne

I am so looking forward to going to Lenthalls, I'm thinking about taking a week in March to chase some Barra and Big bass from the yak.

So when are we going to do it?

Cheers


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

a lot of barra where killed in lenthals in that last cold snap   but monduran has been producing a heap of metre + fish :shock: :shock: so maybe thats the better option. there are good camping grounds there aswell

Lee


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

PM sent guys. Happy to do either dam, but we shouldn't hijack Steve's thread like we have.


----------

